# vote on my fish pair



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i only have one girl, she has a pearl body with ruby red fins. now my boys, you have 3 to choose from.

1. jack, bright red with a tourquise spot on his top fin
2. voodoo, pure white with a few red flecks in his fins
3. megatron, deep red with bright purple strips in his top fin


vote!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Voodoo!!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

OH!! one more, tomorrow im buying a mainly black with some dark yet bright blue in his fins.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Voodoo is gorgeous


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Voodoo!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

voodoo is no longer an option he wont make a nest, its jack or the new guy...who i havent named yet


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well then go with the new guy


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i really like him...his name is ghost flower, i really want to get him a dark red or black girl (she will be named Otep) but i may jsut breed him with omega red. it seems like they would make very unpredictable fry.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

What color is he?


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

his body is mainly black with a little blue at the top the the blue kind feathers into the top fin which is also mostly black, and his tail fin is also mostly black with a little red in the beginning, and where the black is in his fins is kinda see threw with dark black tiny spots. hes beautiful. once he gets comfortable ill take some pics


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He sounds very pretty!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He sounds like my black lace delta. Except he has a white end of the tail (butterfly).

He also has some blue on his body. He failed to spawn a few weeks ago and instead shredde the female :/ I'll just have to get a female that will shred him, he he he.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i have this feeling my female is pretty aggressive.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> i have this feeling my female is pretty aggressive.


It's normal for red and red cambodians (omega red) to be more aggresive.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

happy happy happy, ghost flower has a HUGE bubble nest, however im house sitting till sunday so im not gonna breed for 3 days BUT!! i will


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good news!! YAY!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That's awesome 

My halfmoon can't decide whether he wants a crowntail or a doubletail XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

sigh have work alllll day monday and tuesday so ill be breeding wednessday


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Posst pictures of the fry once they breed! It would be so interesting to see how they turn out


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

well ghost and omega red are in the spawning tank this second, i cant wait to see how they turn out too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck! Let us know how its going.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

new guy


----------

